# GP Tee shirts or long sleeve



## JFlowersLA

Anyone have any anti-BSL statements, GP statements, Pictures anything like that you guys could think of to throw on a shirt? My friend works for a Screen Print shop and she wants me to design a shirt to put up on their "wall of fame" since I used to do design work. So I thought of you guys...

Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## redog

see what they can do with this and let me know


----------



## StaffyDaddy

i need some hoodies, some tall tees, a 7 3/4 fitted cap (yeah i got a big dome so what LOL) and some gp shoes.. ill be all gp'd up! LOL

naw but on a serious note i been surprised no ones made a shirt for us... I think gray, white, black, and baby blue would be good colors...


----------



## StaffyDaddy

What about "promoting responsibility" and on the back hav the logo? i dunno....


----------



## mygirlmaile

StaffyDaddy said:


> What about "promoting responsibility" and on the back hav the logo? i dunno....


I like that. Id buy a hoodie for sure! Ill rep it at shows.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Me too.......


I want one!!!



You Owe Me Boy, You Never Sent My Darn Sweater...LMAO


----------



## JFlowersLA

Okay, here's the deal. I'm getting Dave to send me a larger graphic for a back of the shirt. But I'm going to design 2 other ones...kinda like a "members" shirt, a "BSL" shirt, and a "Promo" shirt. 

I kinda want everyone on here involved in the Member shirt and BSL shirt. Once we get some great ideas up I'll make rough drafts and we can vote. I'm going to have the Mods and Admins for the Promo shirt since this is "their site". 

Once I get the designs put together I'll have them print one shirt each and I'll post pictures of the shirts. 

Oh and for Hoodies...I'd throw GoPitBull.com Down the right arm same with the Long sleeves.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## JFlowersLA

StaffyDaddy said:


> What about "promoting responsibility" and on the back hav the logo? i dunno....


It says that in the logo, so I was thinking "Where the movement begins", "The start of Responsibility", "Are you responsible?", "i'm a member why aren't you?", "It's a choice"...

Or have this image on the front:









OR










Obviously I'd have to change some of this stuff because it's Copyright protected but I'm clever and can get around it.


----------



## tablerock

Change 10% of a logo and you are around it man!


----------



## JFlowersLA

tablerock said:


> Change 10% of a logo and you are around it man!


yeah! I learned that in school when I had to design a logo off another one. It was a copyright class...HAHA!


----------



## meganc66

OH MAN i want a t-shirt or a tank top AND a hoodie!
WHOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can we have girly shirts? i dont want a baggy boys shirt. lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I like this......


----------



## Roxy_Nie

This one is cool too but it's huge so here's the link

http://www.freewebs.com/bulldogsupply/GAME%20PITBULL%20LEANING.JPG?0.22387594633878055


----------



## meganc66

the pulling one is super cool
theyre all coool!


----------



## mygirlmaile

I like this...its simple and clean.










Or this...









Ima keep looking.


----------



## meganc66

whats the first one? nothing? LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile

huh? itsa head?


----------



## meganc66

you said i like this.. its simple or clean.
and then there wasnt a picture.
then you said or this...
and then there was a picture of a hoodie.
lol.
maybe im crazy.


----------



## mygirlmaile




----------



## Roxy_Nie

Still nothing...


----------



## mygirlmaile

it shows up for meee. weird.

http://www.apbtconformation.com/apbtnetworklogo1.gif


----------



## JFlowersLA

My girl said that she can do the logo no problem, just need to blow it up. i'm going to get the font that "GOPITBULL.COM" is written in on the logo to go down the right arm and I'm going to put "Responsibility starts here" on the front for member shirts with the logo on the back.

I'm going to put "GOPITBULL.COM" across the front on another and put the WP pitbull logo on the back and some saying underneath (can't think of sanything clever).

Then I still want to do a BSL. I think I'm going to put "Stop BSL" with GP's site underneath on the front with a I LOVE MY PITBULL on the back.

Any issues concerns?

And yes Megan I'll be sure to make "girl sizes" for all the women on the site. I just want everyone to enjoy the shirts and be proud of them...this is "our" site...so you guys tell me.

I'll probably end up buying a few of them in different sizes and styles and keep them at my house.


----------



## Carley

i like the one that says "i love my Pit Bull"


----------



## meganc66

YIPEE for girl sizes!!!!!!!
as long as it fits ill wear it all over the place


----------



## mygirlmaile

I want a hoodie...and Id prefer a different design than the weight pulling dog...so...make a few diff styles maybe?!?!


----------



## JFlowersLA

mygirlmaile said:


> I want a hoodie...and Id prefer a different design than the weight pulling dog...so...make a few diff styles maybe?!?!


For you Shantel I'll walk on glass and make it however you want! xoxo


----------



## Roxy_Nie

JFlowersLA said:


> For you Shantel I'll walk on glass and make it however you want! xoxo


What about me?!

I like the weight pull one. I was gonna buy one soon but I'd rather spend my money helping the site.


----------



## meganc66

i like all of em! ill probly buy em all! LOL.
i am shirt hungry now.. gimme sooomeee. heehee


----------



## mygirlmaile

LOL.
Im not saying that.
I just dont do weightpull...


----------



## megz

i would love to see something done with "Have you kissed/hugged a pitbull today?" just something i think would be cool... not an idea person beyond that though


----------



## JFlowersLA

Roxy_Nie said:


> What about me?!
> 
> I like the weight pull one. I was gonna buy one soon but I'd rather spend my money helping the site.


You guys are killing me!!

Okay, I guess I'm going to have to make everyone happy with this one...I'm not the "pleasing everyone" type. But I guess I'll have to cater to you guys.

This weekend I'll be hooking my PC up to my TV so I can actually work on it...I never bought a monitor. So I'll play in Photoshop this weekend and come up with some designs and post them.


----------



## Jaz's dad

I like the one Dave posted http://www.gopitbull.com/221023-post2.html.

I think it would look really good on a t-shirt on the back between the shoulders area.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

JFlowersLA said:


> You guys are killing me!!
> 
> Okay, I guess I'm going to have to make everyone happy with this one...I'm not the "pleasing everyone" type. But I guess I'll have to cater to you guys.
> 
> This weekend I'll be hooking my PC up to my TV so I can actually work on it...I never bought a monitor. So I'll play in Photoshop this weekend and come up with some designs and post them.


I was just picking on you silly. I would like any Pitbull gear would be awesome!


----------

